# Google- Losing weight: Austria's Viva Mayr clinic publishes a diet book - Telegraph.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt1.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=3QJO8cTbP1kJ&imgurl=www.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01417/pdiet1_1417259c.jpg width=80 height=50 alt="" border=1>Telegraph.co.uk[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Losing weight: Austria's Viva Mayr clinic publishes a diet bookTelegraph.co.uk, United KingdomIt is renowned for sorting out dodgy digestive tracts (many people come away cured of *irritable bowel syndrome*) and has an enviable track record with allergies and fertility problems. The pounds simply drop off. It's hard not to lose weight. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

